# Latigo VS Western Bull Whip



## arnisandyz (Oct 8, 2002)

Anybody have any information on the Filipino horse/carabou whip VS the Western Bull whip?  Both in construction and technique?  Most of what I have seen (FMA) is not that much different from what you would see at a Rodeo demonstration.  In any case, can anyone suggest  a good whip technique book or video regardless of origin?  By the way,  my mother in law was suppose to bring me a whip from the Philippines, but couldn't get one in time before her flight left.  I guess I'll just buy a cowboy, indiana jones one,  yeeeeehaaaaa!

Thanks.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> 
> *By the way,  my mother in law was suppose to bring me a whip from the Philippines, but couldn't get one in time before her flight left.Thanks. *



Hmmm, Bullwhip + Mother in-law visit...

I don't know Andy, maybe she was thinking about self-preservation.:rofl:


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 10, 2002)

Pananandata and Sayoc Kali have an extensive latigo/bullwhip curriculum.  Generally speaking, the latigo can range in length from riding crop length to longer; I believe that the 3-4 foot length is used in "latigo y daga" techique, and I believe that there is someone in Long Island, NY that specializes in this.

Prior to the Spanish coming to the Philippines, some Filipino tribes used stringray tails.

Jeff Chung has a good article about whips on the Sayoc Kali home page.  Look for the articles links.

For bullwhips, try the following URL:  http://www.bullwhip.org/

One of my teachers is extremely adept at what he calls the "pocket whip."  This is essentially a modified dog sled whip.

Best Wishes,

Steve Lamade
San Miguel Eskrima


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 10, 2002)

Fellow Artist,
 Bullwhip.org is a great place to start. The keeper of the site, Andrew John Conway has a book called "The Bullwhip Book" exellent idea!! I've trained a bit under his bullwhip teacher, Karen Quest with a shortwhip, much fun! Granted I'm more into the long whips myself. Anthony Delongis also has several videos with this "Delongis Style" of cracking, and has an article out there this month on use of the whip. I'll look it up if you'd like.
Keep Crackin'


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for the links.  I'll definately check them out tonight.


----------

